
Things I Won’t Work With: What This Compound Needs Is Some Hydrogen Peroxide - jychang
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2016/09/27/what-this-here-compound-needs-is-some-hydrogen-peroxide
======
dalke
Kept me laughing all the way though. Another fun read from Lowe's "TIWWW"
series.

